# '97 Ford Ranger w/ Western Unimount



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my '97 Ranger w/ 6'6" Western Unimount S/U plow. It's a 3.0, 5-speed, with 57K on it. These pics are with 360lbs in the back and nothing done to the suspension. The truck sits low in the front, even without the plow on, but I was amazed when I measured it and it only sags 3/8" with the plow on. I just got this thing together a few weeks ago, so I haven't been able to plow any 'real' snow with it.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's a few more...


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Good looking set-up. Driveways and small parking lots will be your best friend. Good truck for that.


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow that truck is probably mad at you with that engine! I work for Ford and built Rangers...I know how much of a dog that engine is. Good luck anyway.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

"I work for Ford and built Rangers..."

If you work for Ford, why you drive a Dodge????


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks Great!! If you don't mind my asking, what did you pay for it and where did you get it from? Also is your truck 2wd or 4wd? I'm planning to put a smaller plow on my dakota and this model plow might be just the ticket!!! 
Do you have any plowing accounts yet???


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

ynot_5_0 said:


> Wow that truck is probably mad at you with that engine! I work for Ford and built Rangers...I know how much of a dog that engine is. Good luck anyway.


Yes, I wanted a 4.0, but found this truck and couldn't pass it up. It's a 5-speed, so it has a little more umph than an auto.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

J&R Landscaping said:


> Looks Great!! If you don't mind my asking, what did you pay for it and where did you get it from? Also is your truck 2wd or 4wd? I'm planning to put a smaller plow on my dakota and this model plow might be just the ticket!!!
> Do you have any plowing accounts yet???


Of course it's 4wd. I have about $5800 in the truck, including the plow setup. The truck I got locally from a private owner and the plow I bought off ebay, but it was local too. I don't have any accounts yet....just doing my own stuff for right now, but I may take on some stuff for next year.


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

lawnkid said:


> "I work for Ford and built Rangers..."
> 
> If you work for Ford, why you drive a Dodge????


Yeah I know I really have to lie about what I do for a living. 
The reason I bought a Dodge is...
A. I got it cheaper even with my A plan from Ford. Just a better rate at the time.
B. I like the Dodge better. For what I have in it compared to an F150 with the same goodies...sticker price would'a been like close to 40 grand less my discount.
C. It is my daily driver...If I were buying just for plowing I would have gotten an F250.


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

Brandon said:


> Of course it's 4wd. I have about $5800 in the truck, including the plow setup. The truck I got locally from a private owner and the plow I bought off ebay, but it was local too. I don't have any accounts yet....just doing my own stuff for right now, but I may take on some stuff for next year.


It'll be good for what you want it for....Just don't try and get into traffic with it. I had a '93 3.0...they'll run forever.
I also has an 04' FX4 Level II with the 4.0 with a 6'8'' Blizzard that I got rid of when I bought my Dodge. Worked great on driveways and small lots. Had to help a buddy out once and plow out the NJ DMV Inspection station....took me forever with that small plow, but it got it done great.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i have an old 6'6'' western just like it...used it for the first time yesterday...i only used it for a little bit we got 17inches...what i did was hit my small lots once there is about 3-6 then go back and clean up at the end...i also did a few drives that were 17inches deep and one parkin lot for a buddy of mine got stuck twice b.c of all the snow but let me tell u...5mins of shovelin ur back plowing...good luck with it...ill post pics a little in the afternoon


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

*Unimount*

Hey Brandon-

Looks great!

I just have a question about the plow mount (truck-side). Is that a stock piece? Or did you have to modify it to fit the truck?

I would like to hang a unimount (just like yours) on my '01 Reg. cab. And I figure I'll have to modify a mount to make it fit.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

mreamer said:


> Hey Brandon-
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> ...


Yes, the truck-side mount is stock. I bought if from a guy on here and he had it listed as an '88-'96 mount, but mine is a '97 and it worked. It is Western part #61950. I had to drill a hole in the frame on either side, but no biggie. As far as the newer Rangers....I don't know...I'd have to look at one to see if it's the same. I was also told by the local Western dealer that they didn't make a wiring harness for my truck. Luckily I knew a guy there and he found me the right stuff. If you need any further assistance....let me know.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

rfed32 said:


> i have an old 6'6'' western just like it...used it for the first time yesterday...i only used it for a little bit we got 17inches...what i did was hit my small lots once there is about 3-6 then go back and clean up at the end...i also did a few drives that were 17inches deep and one parkin lot for a buddy of mine got stuck twice b.c of all the snow but let me tell u...5mins of shovelin ur back plowing...good luck with it...ill post pics a little in the afternoon


Yeah, I'd like to see some pics.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Hey, I saw you post this link in another thread. Im looking at a 1997 Ranger exactly like yours with the 4.0. Its an automatic, 4x4, rg. cab, short bed, with 84,000 miles. I can get it for $4000 plus tax... my question is how do you like plowing with the Ranger? how did you handle the bigger storms?


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a 97 ranger 3.0 in that same color. The 3.0 will run forever with very little done to it. Yes there gutless, but a set of gears helps a lot.

Good luck with that truck. I could use another small plow truck like that for some of my apartment lots.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

The Ranger plowed very well....don't go try plowing major snow with it, but for what we get around here it worked great. You definitely have to plow with the storm. The 4.0 will be a big plus in order to get into traffic with a plow and ballast weight. The 3.0 pushed fine....it was just pretty gutless on the road when weighted down. The truck handled the plow very well though without anything done up front....only sagged about 3/8".

Unfortunately this truck got totalled back in January. Working on setting up a new one!

Any more questions....just ask...



willofalltrades;535096 said:


> Hey, I saw you post this link in another thread. Im looking at a 1997 Ranger exactly like yours with the 4.0. Its an automatic, 4x4, rg. cab, short bed, with 84,000 miles. I can get it for $4000 plus tax... my question is how do you like plowing with the Ranger? how did you handle the bigger storms?


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Brandon;535747 said:


> Any more questions....just ask...


Yea actually, Im a little concered with the front end... I'm not a huge fan of the TTB... did you see a lot of front-end parts go bad? Should I invest in some coolers for the tranny and engine?


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

willofalltrades;536129 said:


> Yea actually, Im a little concered with the front end... I'm not a huge fan of the TTB... did you see a lot of front-end parts go bad? Should I invest in some coolers for the tranny and engine?


I have a Ranger and have had a Sno Way on it for two years. This year I have 61 drives and two small lots. I have had zero front end parts go bad and I do not have extra tranny or engine coolers. If you use it right and don't try any 18" pushes with it you will be fine.


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

hey sweet truck i love the plow, i cant believe the low mileage on that thing. how much was the plow alone? i have a 99 4x4 but i have torsion bars in the front end. i also have he 3.0 with a 5spd. its all in how ou drive it, keep the rpms high and its got power. shift at 2500 and its a dog.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

What do you plan to get next?


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

willofalltrades;536129 said:


> Yea actually, Im a little concered with the front end... I'm not a huge fan of the TTB... did you see a lot of front-end parts go bad? Should I invest in some coolers for the tranny and engine?


I replaced the front axle U-joints and the left side ball joints....not sure how much of that had to do with plowing but I'm sure it contributed.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

Supper Grassy;536425 said:


> What do you plan to get next?


Supposed to be picking up an '03 Ranger on Saturday. Extended cab, 4.0, 5-speed....looking at putting a Sno-way on it.


----------



## jaymaine (Oct 19, 2008)

nice mike thats exactly what im looking for thanks for the pics i have a 97 xlt extended cab oh yea 195000for miles excellent shape though


----------

